# info on how this is done



## old folks (Mar 21, 2005)

A friend of mine showed me a pic of a "turned" christmas tree,
he has been turning for many years and cannot figure out how it is done. With all of the super turners in the group can someone give me some info on how this is done so I can pass it on to my friend ?
Thanks


----------



## Gary Max (Mar 21, 2005)

Turn the cone--center ---then take a knife and cut the curls that make the branchs---start at the bottom at work your way up to the top of the tree one row at a time


----------



## jdavis (Mar 22, 2005)

Has to be knife cut.


----------



## JimGo (Mar 22, 2005)

Neat pic!  I agree, looks like it is cut with a knife or other tool.  I think here are some rounded kitchen tools for either coring or skinning fruit/veggies that will give a cut very similar to that one without having to use a knife.  Plus the width and depth of the cut would be consistent, which would be advantageous if you're selling them.


----------



## Old Griz (Mar 22, 2005)

I have seen a tutorial on this technique, I think in an old issue of the AAW magazine (will try to find it).. they used a modified skew.. real weird grind but easy to do.. just means you will never use it as a skew again... 
DANG IT,,, I know I saw this somewhere... either the AAW Mag or one of my books.. now you got me going nuts... LOL..


----------

